# Check engine+glow plugs warning...



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

First of all have a nice new year everyone, noticed yesterday that after the car is started the check engine and glow plug warning in dash is lit but very low, kind of dimmed, don't know if it's an electric trouble or it's the cluster backlight that iluminates those warnings. It's been cold outside but the car sleeps in a heated garage so can't be that. Thought that it could be the cluster backlight but why only those two warnings are dimmed and not the other cluster warnings...do anybody else noticed that?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

nope


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Did a search on the web and found out that the led bulbs receiving 12V steady and the pcm sends the ground to light them up, so there's a ground leak somewhere and there's enough power to light the led dimmed. Seem to be a bad ground leak or pcm or cluster problem. Another visit at the dealer...when the service guy knows your name and phone number before you tell him it's a bad sign..lol


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

That sucks.. was going to say if you have OnStar I would have called them and asked if there were any codes present in the car. The people can do that over the line and tell you if there are any codes. I have done that a few times when I have gotten errant lights that later went away and never returned.. Might be different on the Volt vs Cruze though. Sucks about the ground leak. Hopefully it doesn't burn out the rest of your cluster.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, well the dealer is closed today, good news is that is brand new and still on warranty so they'll have to work it out, read somewhere that the electronics are made by bosh same as vw, seen so many electric problems on vw and hope we will not have those on our cruzes.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Keep us posted. Do you have a pic of what it looks like that you can post?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Here...
https://www.dropbox.com/s/muhlhs67wje1g9c/CAM00161.jpg


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Can you see the pic, first time with dropbox...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Can you see the pic, first time with dropbox...


Yeah. That is really strange, how it is on, but dim. Reminds me of an old 240D I drove that had low voltage. Some of the dash lights would do that.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Almost looks like light bleedover.....slightly dimmer to the right side of the warning......looking at it again I really think it is bleedover, not a malfunction.

Rob


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Car is the dealer at this moment, called me half hour ago and usual gm response...everything is normal...so anyway if something's wring with the cluster in the future they can't say they didn't know...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi bigluke,

Here is the information for the GM of Canada Customer Care Team. I don't know if you need it but they may be able to assist you. 

"If you have a question, comment, or problem with a product or service, let us know; we will be happy to serve you."Our Customer Care Centre hours of operation are:Monday to Friday: 8:00 a.m. to 11:00 p.m. (E.S.T.)Saturday: 8:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. (E.S.T.)Closed Sundays

Customer Care Centre:1-800-263-3777 (English)

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Mine started doing the same thing Friday. Car runs fine just the glow plug light stays on very dim. Not a bleed from other lights because if I use the remote start were the dash lights stay off you can faintly see the glow plug light.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Welcome to the club, mines lit almost all the time and dealer said...usual gm answer...everything is normal...since a w/o was opened for this if the cluster dies they can't say they didn't know...


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

Hey big Luke,

I just purchased my car this week, and I'm having the same issue with only 800km on the odometer. Did they ever resolve then issue for you??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Turbodsl Cruze said:


> Hey big Luke,
> 
> I just purchased my car this week, and I'm having the same issue with only 800km on the odometer. Did they ever resolve then issue for you??
> 
> ...


Nope, still doing it sometimes but the car runs fine, only thing do as I did and tell your dealer about it, so if something is wrong with the cluster later they will replace it with a new one on warranty.


----------

